# Πατριδογνωσία: Μίνι-συνέντευξη του Άρη Μπερλή



## nickel (Jul 29, 2008)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να ζητήσω από τον Άρη Μπερλή την άδεια να αναδημοσιεύσω τη συνέντευξη-αστραπή που έδωσε στην Πατριδογνωσία του Κ της Κυριακάτικης Καθημερινής, αλλά το αίτημά μου συνέπεσε με ένα δικό του παράπονο για την «περιποίηση» που του επιφύλαξε κάποιος διορθωτής στην εφημερίδα. Έτσι, προηγείται το παράπονο και ακολουθεί η μίνι-συνέντευξη.


Αγαπητοί φίλοι της Λεξιλογίας,

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σας ενδιαφέρει καθετί που έχει σχέση με τη γλώσσα, ιδιαίτερα με τη γλώσσα που γράφεται σήμερα. Ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα που σπάνια θίγεται σε σχετικούς προβληματισμούς είναι η διόρθωση των κειμένων όπως ασκείται από τους επαγγελματίες διορθωτές στους εκδοτικούς οίκους και στις εφημερίδες. Έχω αρθρογραφήσει επ' αυτού παλαιότερα.
Στο παρελθόν είχαμε τον «δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου», τώρα έχουμε την «πληγή των διορθωτών» που κάνουν ό,τι γουστάρουν σε κείμενα που φέρουν την υπογραφή άλλου.
Έπεσα ξανά θύμα των αυθαιρεσιών τους την περασμένη Κυριακή σε κείμενό μου στο Κ της Καθημερινής (στήλη Πατριδογνωσία). Εν παρόδω αναφερόμουν στην αριστοτελική _μεσότητα_. Ο διορθωτής θεώρησε πρέπον να το διορθώσει κάνοντάς το «αμεσότητα». Έτσι χρέωσε τη δική του αγραμματοσύνη σε μένα. (Η λέξη και η έννοια της «μεσότητας» είναι πασίγνωστη, υπάρχει ακόμη και στο Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη.)
Θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος αν «ανεβάζατε» το κείμενο όπως γράφτηκε από μένα και όχι όπως παρουσιάστηκε στο Κ. Ούτως ή άλλως θίγει γενικότερα θέματα της νεοελληνικής πραγματικότητας (βλ. π.χ. τις παρατηρήσεις μου για τα «αγγλικά του φτωχού») που εμπίπτουν στα ενδιαφέροντα της ιστοσελίδας σας.

Εγκάρδια,

Άρης Μπερλής​


*ΠΑΤΡΙΔΟΓΝΩΣΙΑ* (27/7/2008)


_Η ελληνικότητα είναι αίσθημα ή συνείδηση;_
Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Η ελληνικότητα είναι μάλλον κατασκευή και ιδεολόγημα. Η λέξη πλάστηκε το 1851 από τον επιφυλλιδογράφο Κ. Πωπ. Φαντάζεστε τον Κολοκοτρώνη να συζητεί περί _ελληνικότητας_; Βεβαίως υπάρχουν όψεις μιας ελληνικής ιδιομορφίας στην κουλτούρα, στην τέχνη, που μπορούν να μας συγκινήσουν. Όπως και όψεις της αγγλικότητας, της γαλλικότητας, της ρωσικότητας, και ούτω καθεξής.
_Τι πιο μικρό ελληνικό αγάπησα._
Η γεύση της παλιάς ντομάτας. Και κάποιες αρετές που εξετίμησα, μεγάλες κάποτε μα σήμερα «μικρές» στο χρηματιστήριο αξιών: η μπέσα, η ακεραιότητα, η αφέλεια, η μεσότητα. Ιδιότητες, βέβαια, όχι αποκλειστικά νεοελληνικές. Η μπέσα είναι αλβανικής προέλευσης, η ακεραιότητα (integritas) ρωμαϊκή, η μεσότητα αριστοτελική, η αφέλεια από τον Πλούταρχο.
_Η υπέροχη εκδοχή του Έλληνα._
Οι δάσκαλοι του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα. Οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες του πρώτου ΕΑΜ.
_Αυτό που με χαλάει._
Η νεοελληνική εξυπνάδα. Η νεοελληνική απαιδευσία. Η απουσία πρόβλεψης για το μέλλον, η απουσία Φρόνησης (πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ακούσατε τη λέξη ή την είδατε γραμμένη;). «Φρόνηση», από το «φρην»=μυαλό. Η ικανότητα να βλέπεις ότι κάτι θα συμβεί προτού συμβεί.
_Προσόν ή μειονέκτημα να είσαι Έλληνας σήμερα;_
Μειονέκτημα, μολονότι δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν συνιστά πράγματι πλεονέκτημα ό,τι άλλο θα μπορούσε κανείς να είναι.
_Παράγει πολιτισμό ο Έλληνας της νέας εποχής ή μένει κολλημένος σε μια ρητορική ελληνικότητα;_ 
Ωραία το θέσατε. Δεν παράγει πολιτισμό ο Έλληνας της νέας εποχής και μένει κολλημένος σε μια ρηχή και φενακιστική «ελληνικότητα». (Και βέβαια υπάρχουν νησίδες παραγωγής πολιτισμού, αλλά δεν δίνουν αυτές τον τόνο.) Από την άλλη, αμφιβάλλω αν τα άλλα έθνη παράγουν πράγματι σήμερα νέο πολιτισμό. Οι πολιτιστικές μορφές κάποτε τελειώνουν και τότε συντηρούμε όσο μπορούμε τις παλιές. Αυτό κάτι είναι. Παράγω πολιτισμό σήμερα ίσως θα σήμαινε διαφυλάττω ως κόρη οφθαλμού ό,τι καλό μου παραδόθηκε. 
_Με ποια ταυτότητα οι Έλληνες περιέρχονται στον σύγχρονο κόσμο;_
Με την ταυτότητα του οιηματία, του ξερόλα, του πλεγματικού. Με τα αγγλικά του φτωχού στην Όξφορντ Στρητ και στα διεθνή συνέδρια και fora.
_Το ελληνικό μου «γιατί» κι ένα «πρέπει» που πέταξα._
Δεν έχω «ελληνικά γιατί» και «πρέπει». Δεν έχω καν «γιατί» και «πρέπει». Τα «γιατί» κατόπιν εορτής είναι μάταια. Και ως προς τα «πρέπει» σας παραπέμπω στον Οδυσσέα Ελύτη: «Πιάσε το Πρέπει από το ιώτα και γδάρε το ίσαμε το Π.»
_Ο Έλληνας ποιητής μου._
Ο μεγαλύτερος ποιητής της ανθρωπότητας – ο Σαίξπηρ. Και πολλοί άλλοι, Έλληνες και ξένοι.
_Η αδιαπραγμάτευτη ελληνική αλήθεια μου._ 
Δεν υπάρχει «εθνική» αλήθεια. Το έχει πει ο Σολωμός, είναι πασίγνωστο.
_Η Οδός των Ελλήνων στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη — ορίστε την._
Δεν έχω απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα. Θα απαντήσω όμως σε ένα άλλο, υποθετικό αλλά συναφές. Ναι, καλή είναι η πατριδογνωσία, καλό είναι να γνωρίζει κανείς την πατρίδα του (αρχικά η λέξη σήμαινε να γνωρίζεις την _ιδιαίτερη_ πατρίδα σου, το χωριό σου ή την πόλη σου), αλλά καλύτερο είναι αυτή η γνώση να αποτελεί μέρος μιας ευρύτερης «γεωγνωσίας» ή «ανθρωπογνωσίας». Να γνωρίζεις, ας πούμε, ότι οι πάγοι που έλιωσαν στον Βόρειο Πόλο θα επηρεάσουν και τον δικό σου τόπο, ότι η μοίρα ενός παιδιού στην Αφρική μπορεί να είναι η μοίρα των παιδιών των παιδιών σου, ότι μια ξένη λογοτεχνία είναι εξίσου καλή ή και καλύτερη από τη δική σου, ότι η εθνική σου ομάδα είναι πρώτη είναι και τελευταία, ότι είσαι τόσο ξεχωριστός όσο και οι άλλοι, τόσο κοινός όσο και οι άλλοι —τελικά τίποτα το τόσο ιδιαίτερο— φύγε λοιπόν, ξεκόλλα, ανοίξου.


Σημείωση nickel (από το ΛΝΕΓ):
*μεσότητα* 3. ΦΙΛΟΣ. (κυρ. στο χώρο των ηθικών αξιών) η κατάσταση τού μέτρου, η αποφυγή ακροτήτων: _η έννοια της αριστοτελικής μεσότητας_. ΣΥΝ. αρμονία, ισορροπία. ΑΝΤ. αμετροέπεια.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 29, 2008)

"Οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες του πρώτου ΕΑΜ."

Τι σημαίνει "του πρώτου ΕΑΜ"; Ιστορικά ένα ήταν το ΕΑΜ. Στον εμφύλιο υπήρχε ο ΔΣΕ, όχι το ΕΑΜ.


----------



## arberlis† (Jul 30, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> "Οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες του πρώτου ΕΑΜ."
> 
> Τι σημαίνει "του πρώτου ΕΑΜ"; Ιστορικά ένα ήταν το ΕΑΜ. Στον εμφύλιο υπήρχε ο ΔΣΕ, όχι το ΕΑΜ.



Σωστά. Μόνο που όταν μιλάμε, είμαστε χαλαροί, δεν μιλάμε με την ακρίβεια του ιστορικού. Με το "πρώτο ΕΑΜ" εννοούσα το αρχικό ΕΑΜ, του 1941, το ΕΑΜ όταν ξεκίνησε (που, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ιδρύθηκε από τέσσερα κόμματα, δεν ήταν απόλυτα ταυτισμένο με το ΚΚΕ). Ούτως ή άλλως, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Αυτό που θέλησα να πω είναι νομίζω σαφές. Ειδάλλως, we don't see the wood for the trees. Ευχαριστώ, πάντως, για τη διόρθωση.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 30, 2008)

Καμία διαφωνία. Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις.


----------



## arberlis† (Aug 2, 2008)

*μεταφραστικό υποσυνείδητο*

Ξαφνικά συνειδητοποίησα ότι το "πρώτο ΕΑΜ" είναι υποσυνείδητη μετάφραση του "early EAM". Συμβαίνει συχνά να σκεφτόμαστε αγγλικά και να μεταφέρουμε στα ελληνικά, με τρόπο όχι ολωσδιόλου επιτυχή, αυτό που είχαμε κατά νουν. Ωστόσο, δύο παρατηρήσεις: (1) Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν, όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, η μεταφορά είναι πράγματι ανεπιτυχής. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είμαστε λίγο πιο θαρραλέοι; Μήπως οι αποδόσεις που μυρίζουν αγγλικά ανοίγουν τελικά το δρόμο σε νέες διατυπώσεις που με τον καιρό΄και την πολλή χρήση αποβαίνουν απολύτως εύστοχες, καλύπτοντας ένα κενό στην ημετέρα γλώσσα; (2) Με το "early" έχω συχνά βρει δυσκολίες στην απόδοσή του και αναγκάζομαι να καταφύγω σε περιφράσεις. The early Renaissance, για παράδειγμα, ή the early nineteenth century, δεν σας προκαλεί μια μεταφραστική αμηχανία; "Τα πρώτα χρόνια του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα" (;;), "στις αρχές του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα" (;;), "στον πρώιμο" (;;;) - τίποτα από αυτά δεν με ικανοποιεί. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elena (Aug 2, 2008)

arberlis said:


> Μήπως οι αποδόσεις που μυρίζουν αγγλικά ανοίγουν τελικά το δρόμο σε νέες διατυπώσεις που με τον καιρό΄και την πολλή χρήση αποβαίνουν απολύτως εύστοχες, καλύπτοντας ένα κενό στην ημετέρα γλώσσα;



Κάτι σχετικό λέει ο Γιάννης Χάρης εδώ: http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/01/blog-post.html

(αν και διαφωνώ κατηγορηματικά :) με τα παραδείγματά του (π.χ. «είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος»=... «νεολογική έκφραση».)




arberlis said:


> (2) Με το "early" έχω συχνά βρει δυσκολίες στην απόδοσή του και αναγκάζομαι να καταφύγω σε περιφράσεις. The early Renaissance, για παράδειγμα, ή the early nineteenth century, δεν σας προκαλεί μια μεταφραστική αμηχανία; "Τα πρώτα χρόνια του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα" ( ;; ), "στις αρχές του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα" ( ;; ), "στον πρώιμο" ( ;;; ) - τίποτα από αυτά δεν με ικανοποιεί. Any suggestions?




Eίχα την εντύπωση ότι τα «early (χ) century»/«late (x) century» (κ.λπ.) συνήθως αποδίδονται «(στις) αρχές του (x) αιώνα»/«(στα) τέλη του (χ) αιώνα». Από την άλλη, λέμε «πρώιμη Αναγέννηση» για το «early Renaissance» (αλλά και στις «απαρχές» κ.λπ.).
Aμηχανία, βεβαίως, και -δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να αποφευχθεί η- (καταχρηστική) περίφραση σε περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή του «(Early) Northern Rennaisance» (π.χ. «(Πρώιμη) Αναγέννηση στη Βόρεια :) Ευρώπη» http://www.tanea.gr/larousse/Issue-04.html).


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 2, 2008)

Πάντως, για το _early EAM_ θα έλεγα "το ΕΑΜ στην πρώτη φάση του".


----------

